

Lettering.js: a jQuery plugin for web typography - superasn
http://letteringjs.com/

======
Smudge
For most uses, fine-grained kerning is overkill. The following will work well
enough in browsers that support it (Firefox often turns this on by default):

    
    
      text-rendering: optimizeLegibility;
    

Scripts like Lettering.js are best for typographically interesting headers.
Trent Walton (<http://trentwalton.com>) makes great use of this (of course,
he's one of the creators of Lettering.js).

